# Never ending concerto -- whose is it?



## sandip (May 12, 2014)

Dear All,
Thirty years back I used to listen to an audio cassette with one side having the Trumpet concerto of Haydn. The other side is most probably by Haydn (perhaps a string quartet). I remember the whole music (I heard so many times), but I am desperately trying to identify it so that I may purchase, it is so nostalgic. In the youtube I played all those string quartets they had (first thought it would 76, because of its popularity), but none of them is the one I am looking for.

The characteristics of it is that towards the end, it drags on and on, same tune repeating. It pretends as though it is about to end, but it starts again with a little different tune. It is a bit melancholic, but nevertheless not at all boring and I loved it. However, I can no longer identify it, and frantically searching through you tubes.

(it goes like: la la lala lala la lala lalaaa, la lala lala lala la lala lalaaa, ... and it repeats.)

Please help.

Sandip


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Is it the finale of "The Joke", String quartet op.33 no.2 in E flat?


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I wish I could help but other than "The Joke", I wouldn't know. 

I know a Haydn piece somewhat similar but it goes more like: Laa La Laaa La la La lllllaa LLLaaa La La La Laaaaa Li La aa lLL La


----------



## sandip (May 12, 2014)

I am afraid it is not 'The Joke'. When said that it pretends to end and then start again, I really mean that it starts
all over again from the beginning of the tune and continues, not just for two seconds.

please try, all Haydn experts. I really miss this.

Regards
Sandip


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Haydn Farewell Symphony No 45 in F# minor perhaps?

From wikipedia:



> It was written for Haydn's patron, Prince Nikolaus Esterházy, while he, Haydn and the court orchestra were at the Prince's summer palace in Eszterháza. The stay there had been longer than expected, and most of the musicians had been forced to leave their wives back at home in Eisenstadt, so in the last movement of the symphony, Haydn subtly hinted to his patron that perhaps he might like to allow the musicians to return home: during the final adagio each musician stops playing, snuffs out the candle on his music stand, and leaves in turn, so that at the end, there are just two muted violins left (played by Haydn himself and the concertmaster, Alois Luigi Tomasini). Esterházy seems to have understood the message: the court returned to Eisenstadt the day following the performance


----------

